# What are the best clippers



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

What are the best sheers/shavers to buy?


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

No one can help? :blink:

I'll try again :blush: I want to do my own grooming. Can someone please recommend the best shavers/sheers or whatever they are called.

EDITED - Never mind Celeta just came to the rescue with info for me. Many thanks!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I have Andis clippers with the #10 blade, #7, and #4. I don't know a ton about clippers so hopefully others can help. I just sent you a PM about shears.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry can not help, I don't clip myself. When I had a larger dog, I used Andes. But I really don't know for maltese, which clipper or blade is best. Sorry


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the Wahl Bravura. It's cordless and I love it. I also got the set of combs to attach for varying hair length.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks so much, I'll check all of those :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I also have the Wahl Bravura and find it very easy to use . You definitely need the steel attachment combs with it. I got the combs free on petedge when I bought the clippers. For shears, I'd get a straight, curved and thinner. Depending on your price point, Chris Christensen has a wonderful deal $300 for a set of straight, curved and thinners of their Jasmine collection. If you want a lower price point, master grooming tools or Kenchi have had good reviews although I've never tried them. I always say, "buy nice or buy twice!" I have Chris Christensen straight and curved shears and master grooming tools thinners. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> I also have the Wahl Bravura and find it very easy to use . You definitely need the steel attachment combs with it. I got the combs free on petedge when I bought the clippers. For shears, I'd get a straight, curved and thinner. Depending on your price point, Chris Christensen has a wonderful deal $300 for a set of straight, curved and thinners of their Jasmine collection. If you want a lower price point, master grooming tools or Kenchi have had good reviews although I've never tried them. I always say, "buy nice or buy twice!" I have Chris Christensen straight and curved shears and master grooming tools thinners.


Is this the one? 

Wahl Bravura Cord/Cordless Pet Grooming Clipper | PetEdge.com


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's the one. That's what I use too. Love it! It has never gotten too hot for us to have to change the blade mid trim. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the Andis Ultra and really like it. I bought the 3, 5, and 10 blades and find them pretty perfect. I don't find the cord to be limiting myself. 

I am pleased to hear about the shears though. I have on pair of straight but need the others.


----------

